# what happens when I get bored



## jvharp (Jul 19, 2006)

This is my clothes line. Got bored and decided to spruce it up a bit. I'm not done yet it's getting black clothes line around the insulators and some climbing pegs in the poles soon.


----------



## jvharp (Jul 19, 2006)

next


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2006)

HA!HA!HA!HA! Thats a great idea Jeff. Very cool.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jul 19, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful. Great imagination. Please post more pics when you get 'er done. I'm fixin' to find me some insulators and put one up for my Ma. She will love it. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 21, 2006)

*Jeff *- First of all, *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net* - 

I love what you came up with here! Very creative and well done. A very useful way to display and use insulators! []


----------



## Iclimb4insulators (Jul 22, 2006)

That looks great!  Thanks for sharing the pics. Jon


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2006)

very cool great idea nice pix too mike


----------



## jvharp (Aug 1, 2006)

*new pics coming tomorrow*

Found some new stuff for the clothes line today. It still ain't done but it's gettin closer!


----------



## jvharp (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: new pics coming tomorrow*

I found a downed pole yesterday that had some climbing pegs and number tags still on it so I had to drag the pieces of the pole home to remove them for the clothes line. Now all I need is to go get some black line for the insulators and plumb it all up. Oh yeah, the existing line has got to go as well.


----------



## jvharp (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: new pics coming tomorrow*

next


----------



## jvharp (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: new pics coming tomorrow*

Last one. Thanks for the compliments, and I will for sure show you the pics when it is completed.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 2, 2006)

*RE: new pics coming tomorrow*

As I said before, Very cool. Now the wife wants one.LoL


----------



## ekabaka (Sep 3, 2006)

[] LMFAOooooooooo []


----------

